# High levels of skilled overseas workers still needed in Western Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The resources sector in Western Australia is moving from a construction to operational phase but high levels of new workers are still needed this year and next, including skilled workers from overseas, a new report has found. According to the 2013 State Growth Outlook Study from The Chamber of Minerals and Energy of Western Australia, [...]

Click to read the full news article: High levels of skilled overseas workers still needed in Western Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

